

A Startup Coworking Tour of Asia - fookyong
http://pitchpigeon.com/blog/a-startup-coworking-tour-of-asia.html

======
fookyong
If any HN users have specific questions about the countries, ask away!

I've lived in Japan and Singapore, spent time in the rest. And I'm sure other
HN-ers can chime in too!

